

Ask HN: Best documentation in code you have seen? - zzimbler

What is the best documentation in code you have seen?
======
brockrockman
<http://paste.lisp.org/display/133628>

~~~
S4M
Dude, this is like a course on the imaginary numbers. I am stunt someone would
put that in the documentation of a code!

------
ScottWhigham
This is interesting - when I read your post, I thought, "What a strange
question. The best documentation is just the one that explains the problem in
a simple, easy to understand manner." You see, I was thinking "in code" as in
"// This comment explains the logic in the next code block". And then when I
read the comments from others, at the time of this response everyone has
chosen that the word "documentation" refers to a "body of knowledge that ships
with the product". It's funny how we all interpret this differently.

------
brotchie
Not exactly what you're asking for, but Ratchet's landing page documentation
is very slick.

<http://maker.github.com/ratchet/>

------
veeti
Qt has amazing API documentation.

------
eduardordm
Hands down: JDK.

